# Father pigeon died, will mother pigeon still fee the baby



## shassan84 (Dec 26, 2013)

I had a completely fine pair on eggs, father got sick had several liquid dropping lost power from his legs i start giving him all in one powder with water, but he did not survive and now the mother just had babies like 1 day old, is she still going to feed them or will she leave them, Should i move her out of the loft to a cage with her babies Please Help, also need advise to what to do this is my fourth pigeon dead in a week with liquid dropping, start sitting in one corner and then die i gave them sulmet, 4 in one, all in one and some probiotics but they are still getting sick, Please HELP.......


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. So very sad. Where in the states are you?


----------



## shassan84 (Dec 26, 2013)

I am in Houston, Texas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Are you able to take one of the sick birds to a vet to be checked or at least get a fecal done on the droppings? If you can determine for sure what is wrong then the proper medication can be given and hopefully there would be no more deaths.

If I had to take a guess, I would guess it is paratyphoid (salmonellosis) that is making your birds sick. But that is only a guess.

You will have to keep an eye on the single Mom and the babies to make sure she is able to adequately care for them both. Make sure she can easily get to food and water so she won't have to be off the nest for very long in order to eat and drink.

Terry


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Have they ever been wormed? I am wondering if the use of bleach in the water method would work momentarily until profession help is found. Or ACV in the water. And/or garlic in the water or mouth method. 
I wish you could know about the rest of the flock by their droppings. One could be given baytril for example, another a PMV vaccine, the other a wormer, the other a canker medication, and the other just bird vitamins.
Maybe giving them pasteurized(boiled) water? 
Do the birds have a feeding station?: maybe disinfect or torch it to make it clean once in a while. Also, alter their drinkers and disinfect those too. 
Have you ever send in the droppings for analysis to pigeon suppliers? 
Are the dead birds very skinny? 
Thanks for your reply and good luck.


----------



## shassan84 (Dec 26, 2013)

I got 50 pigeons in a 10x10 Loft where is covered from 3 sides, I think it is paratyphoid, cause couple of other people advised me to open the other 2 sides cause they are getting congested and breathing alot of dirty air, and getting stress I think that could be the reason.... I am building another loft in couple of days and move half of them over there, maybe that will help, i have gave them all in one with water for 5 days and Sulmet for 5 days and before that i gave them 4 in 1 for 7 days, and I think thats too much medications, now i am giving them probiotics cause I think all the good bacteria is gone from them to fight the bad bacteria...I Had never got them wormed before.... The mother is taking care of the young ones so far, i gave her food and water in her nesting area, so she dont have to go anywhere.... Please advise if you think i am doing right and if you can give me some tips i would really appreciated.... Thanks again for helping me out in this quest.....


----------

